# Java Quellcode von rt.jar in Eclipse



## zer0 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein MacBook Pro 10.6.6. Unter Windows bin ich gewohnt das ich den Pfad zur rt.jar angeben muss um den Quellcode von Java Klassen wie JFrame zu bekommen. Somit werden beim überschrieben von Methoden die Paramater nicht als arg0 und arg1 bezeichnet sondern mit den richtigen Namen.

Wie mache ich das unter Mac OS X?


----------



## Erpel (19. Februar 2011)

Hi
Eigentlich sollte es in Java selbst da keine Unterschiede geben. Oder handelt es sich um eine spezielle Funktion von Eclipse?
Kamst du ein Beispiel geben für das wie du es unter Windows machst und was dabei nicht funktioniert unter OS X?
Ich kenne Java zwar grundsätzlich aber in Eclipse steck' ich nicht so drin.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## zer0 (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn man Beispielsweise auf eine verwendete Klasse mit gedrückter STRG (unter Mac CMD) Taste klickt, kann man sich den Quellcode dieser Klasse ansehen. Das ist nützlich um zu sehen wie Sun manche Probleme gelöst hat. 

Man klickt mit gedrückter STRG Taste auf eine Klasse, dann komm die Meldung das der Quellcode nicht gefunden wurde und ob man einen angeben will. Man klickt auf "Attach Source" und wählt den Pfad zur rt.jar Datei, die sich beim JDK unter "C:/Programme/Java/JDK/JRE/lib/" befindet. Danach schließt man zunächst die Klasse und öffnet Sie wieder neu, dann sieht man den Java Quellcode.

Das selbe möchte ich nun für MacOS X haben


----------



## Erpel (20. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich glaube ich habe das Problem verstanden und das Internet sagt[1][2], dass

```
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Classes/classes.jar
```
das äquivalent zur rt.jar in Apples JDK, welches mit Xcode ausgeliefert wird, ist.
Den Pfad würde ich mal versuchen.

Viel erfolg
[1]http://lists.apple.com/archives/java-dev/2003/Mar/msg01530.html
[2]http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3874566/how-to-solve-maven-dependency-on-rt-jar-for-os-x


----------



## zer0 (20. Februar 2011)

Hey,

erstmal danke, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht


----------

